# Software > OpenWrt >  Asus WL-600G με OpenWRT επιστροφή στο original Firmware

## biomecanoid

Γεια,

Εχω ένα Αsus WL-600G με OpenWRT που μου έφερε ένας φίλος μου. Το OpenWRT δεν έχει κάτσει καλά, δεν είχε το Luci μονο SSH και δεν έβλεπε internet για να το κατεβάσει με το "opkg" to gui.

Πείραξα το network config του OpenWRT μέσο VI για να κάνω setup το δίκτυο μετονόμασα το LAN σε WAN και έβαλα IP default GW κ DNS (σύμφωνα με το δίκτυο στο σπίτι μου) μετά το restart το Asus γίνετε ping με την νέα IP αλλα πλέον δεν με αφήνει να μπω με SSH προφανώς δεν αφήνει SSH στο wan.

Το reset switch πάνω στην συσκευή δεν κάνει ΤΊΠΟΤΑ ίσως δεν είναι ενεργό μέσα στο WRT επίσης δοκίμασα και το Utility τις Asus για να βάλω το original Firmware αλλα δεν αναγνώριζει πλέον την συσκευή, τέλος δοκίμασα και με TFTP μέσω command line αλλα τιποτα λεει "timed out".

Το Asus είναι μια χαρά δεν έχει χαλάσει απαντάει στα ping απλός με εχει κλειδώσει απέξω. Τι μένει να κάνω για να το αναστησω βάζοντας το Original Firmware η το OpenWRT σωστά αυτή την φορα και με το Luci.

http://ii.alatest.com/product/600x40...fb5d94064a.jpg

Ευχαριστω.

----------

